# Forum goes down



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey it's working again! Looks like somebody threw a spanner in the Cogbox Saturday morning :roll: Or was it just my end?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

John-H said:


> Hey it's working again! Looks like somebody threw a spanner in the Cogbox Saturday morning :roll: Or was it just my end?


No it was not just on your end, it was down i think.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Been down all day for me, just when I needed to see the instructions thread of fitting new brake pads! I found out that a my-sql error has no relation whatsoever to a brake caliper. Site has only just come back up for me in the last hour I think.

Nick


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Performance now is bloody awful (also not been that good for the last week).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Now you mention it - it has been slow recently


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

its been down since friday night for me only been able to get on this morning,admin please sort it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So do we know what happened yet :?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yes

HERE


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Google bot?? It really causes a DOS attack type scenario?


----------

